# GPU-Z why not support the 4860?



## keoy (Jan 26, 2010)

If you look at English grammar is incorrect it right that I am a google translation
如果看着英文语法不正确 那就对了 我是google翻译的


----------



## keoy (Jan 26, 2010)

沙发


----------



## mankind (Jan 26, 2010)

Sofa?  What's that got to do with graphics cards 

沙發？這是什麼菩薩顯卡


----------



## keoy (Jan 27, 2010)

mankind said:


> Sofa?  What's that got to do with graphics cards
> 
> 沙發？這是什麼菩薩顯卡



沙发的意思是第一个回帖的人
沙发下面是板凳 板凳下面是地板。。。。等等
沙发不是显卡 是个词，


----------



## keoy (Jan 27, 2010)

别用繁体繁体字看不懂。


----------



## mankind (Jan 27, 2010)

啊确定喔：）

我相信作者将添加支持，如果您发布更多关于您的信用卡信息的英文，也许该卡后的bios。


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 27, 2010)

mankind said:


> 啊确定喔：）
> 
> 我相信作者将添加支持，如果您发布更多关于您的信用卡信息的英文，也许该卡后的bios。



I agree with mankind -I think.  Support should come in time for the 4860, assuming it ever gets a full scale release in America/Europe.  I've never seen that card for sale outside of Asia.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure once Wizzard see this thread he'll do everything in his power to add support for this card.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm sure once Wizzard see this thread he'll do everything in his power to add support for this card.



Yeah, Christ, who wants this forum getting spammed with a bunch of Matrix text?


----------



## skylamer (Jan 27, 2010)

XAxaXAxaxa keoy gratz to China!


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

WTF with the Chinese? This is an English language forum.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

It'll come with time, language barriers can be a bitch.


----------



## somebody (Jan 27, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> I agree with mankind -I think.  Support should come in time for the 4860, assuming it ever gets a full scale release in America/Europe.  I've never seen that card for sale outside of Asia.


Newegg has the 1GB cards for $120 free shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102866

Edit : A quick google shows some sofa's on this thread by a guy named blahb. Hope it helps.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/630220-ati-hd4860-overclock-thread.html


----------



## keoy (Jan 29, 2010)

mankind said:


> 啊确定喔：）
> 
> 我相信作者将添加支持，如果您发布更多关于您的信用卡信息的英文，也许该卡后的bios。



啥意思？
就是bios 呗
http://www.filefront.com/15451671/E115GT.rom


----------

